
Can a wireless taser upend an electroshock monopoly? - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17007376/axon-taser-monopoly-digital-ally-wireless
======
IntronExon
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16369977](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16369977)

